# Modern Marvels - Distilleries And Brewing



## Doc (17/11/05)

The History Channel on Foxtel has a program called Modern Marvels. They have two shows coming up that look interesting. The Distilleries one is airing tonight (7:30 pm) and early tomorrow morning (3:30am).

I can't see when the Brewing one is airing as the online tv guides only go for a couple of days. I'll check the guide when I get home tonight (unless someone has one handy, hint hint).

Has anyone already seen them ?

Beers,
Doc

*Distilleries*
From water and grain...to mash...still...vat...barrel and bottle--the distilling of alcoholic spirits is a big business and near-sacred religion. Its acolytes eye the color, swirl the glass, inhale the bouquet, sip, then ponder their ambrosia. What's your pleasure? Bourbon, Scotch, Rum, Gin, Vodka, or Tequila? We trace the history of distilling from the one-man/one-still tradition to the Voldstead Act of 1920 that devastated American distilleries to the mega-sales and high-volume distillery of today. 

*Brewing*
It's one of the world's oldest and most beloved beverages--revered by Pharaohs and brewed by America's Founding Fathers. Today, brewing the bitter elixir is a multi-billion-dollar global industry. Join us for an invigorating look at brewing's history from prehistoric times to today's cutting-edge craft breweries, focusing on its gradually evolving technologies and breakthroughs. We'll find the earliest known traces of brewing, which sprang up independently in such far-flung places as ancient Sumeria, China, and Finland; examine the surprising importance that beer held in the daily and ceremonial life of ancient Egypt; and at Delaware's Dogfish Head Craft Brewery, an adventurous anthropologist and a cutting-edge brewer show us the beer they've concocted based on 2,700-year-old DNA found in drinking vessels from the funerary of the legendary King Midas.


----------



## tangent (17/11/05)

that sounds awesome
can anyone DivX it for me ?


----------



## PhilS (17/11/05)

hmmm same here Tangent. I'm interested as well


----------



## Wortgames (17/11/05)

I've seen a couple of docos where they 'recreate' an ancient beer.

They seem to go all out to find the exact type of prehistoric grain used, the herbs etc, then they add a nice modern brewer's yeast and ferment it under controlled conditions in a stainless brewery, with the idea that the product they end up with will be 'authentic'.
<_<


----------



## tangent (17/11/05)

Egyptians used the fermenters on the spaceships didn't they?


----------



## Tim (17/11/05)

tangent said:


> Egyptians used the fermenters on the spaceships didn't they?
> [post="91228"][/post]​




Only on Stargate!


----------



## Doc (28/11/05)

tangent said:


> that sounds awesome
> can anyone DivX it for me ?
> [post="91223"][/post]​



Did anyone manage to get it onto their computer ?

Doc


----------



## sintax69 (28/11/05)

pm me you adress doc and its yours or search mininova for brew


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/05)

Sorry Doc.

Didn't even realise this thread existed.

Quick and the dead. :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Aaron (29/11/05)

I grabbed it from mininova. Not a bad little doco. I love the hop back server at DogFish Head.


----------



## Screwtop (29/11/05)

Aaron said:


> I grabbed it from mininova. Not a bad little doco. I love the hop back server at DogFish Head.
> [post="94206"][/post]​




How long to download from Mininova. Has been going now for over an hour (broadband)


----------



## Doc (29/11/05)

Screwtop said:


> How long to download from Mininova. Has been going now for over an hour (broadband)
> [post="94237"][/post]​



It is all variable on the number of seeds and leechers.
Leave it overnight and you should have it in the morning.

Doc


----------



## Aaron (29/11/05)

Screwtop said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> > I grabbed it from mininova. Not a bad little doco. I love the hop back server at DogFish Head.
> ...


Only took a couple of hours here. Couldn't say exactly. I seeded til i got to 1.5X, my default.

Doc is correct though. There are so many variables with bit torrent. Make sure you have the right ports open in you modem/router/firewall too.


----------



## sinkas (30/11/05)

Could someone please re-seed this, its so bloody slow now its not funny! 36 hours and counting


----------



## Jazzafish (30/11/05)

I'm seeding at the moment...

Still downloading it though <_<


----------



## Screwtop (1/12/05)

Jazzafish said:


> I'm seeding at the moment...
> 
> Still downloading it though <_<
> [post="94551"][/post]​




Don't understand! After 30 something hrs it is 100%. What do I do with the file, how do I view it. New to ATC


----------



## Jez (2/12/05)

dunno know much about ATC in particular (I'm more familiar with Azureus) but there should be a downloads folder attached to it or something similar.

the .avi file should be in there.

doubleclick it and you're away........

Jez


--- or you might even be able to just highlight the file with ATC open (left-click) then right-click on the file then select "open file"??


----------



## Jazzafish (2/12/05)

So what did you think of it?

I thought it was pretty cool.

Didn't realise Bud had rice in it, I guess it makes sense. Being a beer flavoured soft drink.  Can't imagine why most Americans like a lite beer? That Sam Adams Barley wine looked interesting too! From one extreme to another!

Was painful to see the barrels smashed in the prohibition period.


----------

